# Redoing "S" side fish room



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well parents kept complaining that the tanks didn't look appealing enough so I kept dragging on until this week as its a long weekend Thanks to Turkey day =P Luckily for me I was able to pickup 2 tanks from Kameko for a killer deal which made my life easier in deciding what to do. This is the second smallest rack out of the 4 which primarily holds the plants.

Here is a picture of the redone erios tank: 














will replant the erios once i have time to split the mother plant.... that calls for another weekend ..... procrastinating..... lol

Here is full shot of the second smallest rack out of the 4 in "S" side fishroom:









To be continued......


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great, love how they are all together, it makes it simplier I am sure.


----------

